# dependency kompmgr



## razixx (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm trying to upgrade to the latest version of kde4 but am having issues with kompmgr being pulled in and listed as broken.
Currently I use portupgrade to handle my ports.


```
bluebox# pkg_glob -r x11-wm/kompmgr
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 755 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
kdebase-kompmgr-3.5.10_3
compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.4_3
compiz-0.8.4_6
kdebase-3.5.10_7
compiz-plugins-main-0.8.4_3
```

I'm not really sure how to proceed, anyone have any ideas of how I can figure out what port is pulling in kompmgr, so I can get rid of it?


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 6, 2011)

Wwhat command do you run to update to kde 4?


----------



## razixx (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I have a couple more errors now but basically I just run `portupgrade -a`


```
#portupgrade -a

handshake.c:759: more undefined references to `evbuffer_get_length' follow
gmake[3]: *** [transmission-gtk] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-gtk2/work/transmission-2.22/gtk'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-gtk2/work/transmission-2.22/gtk'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-gtk2/work/transmission-2.22/gtk'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/transmission-gtk2.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20110306-80868-1hkawe5-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade 
UPGRADE_PORT=transmission-gtk2-2.13 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=2.13 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'net-p2p/transmission' (transmission-2.13) because a requisite package 'transmission-cli-2.13' (net-p2p/transmission-cli) failed 
(specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - x11-wm/kompmgr (marked as IGNORE)
        * x11/kdebase3 (kdebase-3.5.10_7)
        ! net-p2p/transmission-cli (transmission-cli-2.13)      (new compiler error)
        ! net-p2p/transmission-daemon (transmission-daemon-2.13)        (new compiler error)
        ! net-p2p/transmission-gtk2 (transmission-gtk2-2.13)    (new compiler error)
        * net-p2p/transmission (transmission-2.13)
```

The transmission port is a new error. I still consider myself very new to FreeBSD. I misunderstood the output. Apparently kde4 is up to date, it's kdebase-3.5 that's causing problems and I understand its days are numbered. I have no problem getting rid of it I just don't know what port is pulling it in.


```
bluebox# pkg_version | grep kde
kde-xdg-env                         =
kde4                                =
kde4-icons-oxygen                   =
kde4-shared-mime-info               =
kde4-xdg-env                        =
kdeaccessibility                    =
kdeadmin                            =
kdeartwork                          =
kdebase                             <
kdebase                             =
kdebase-kompmgr                     =
kdebase-runtime                     =
kdebase-workspace                   =
kdebindings-smoke                   =
kdeedu                              =
kdegames                            =
kdegraphics                         =
kdehier                             =
kdehier4                            =
kdelibs                             =
kdelibs                             =
kdemultimedia                       =
kdenetwork                          =
kdepim                              =
kdepim-runtime                      =
kdepimlibs                          =
kdeplasma-addons                    =
kdesdk                              =
kdetoys                             =
kdeutils                            =
kdeutils-printer-applet             =
kdewebdev                           =
py26-kdebindings-kde                =
py26-kdebindings-pykdeuic4          =
ruby18-kdebindings                  =
system-config-printer-kde           =

bluebox# pkg_info | grep kde
akonadi-1.4.1_2     Storage server for kdepim
kde-xdg-env-1.0_3,1 Script which hooks into startkde and helps KDE pick up XDG 
kde4-4.5.5_1        The "meta-port" for KDE
kde4-icons-oxygen-4.5.5 The Oxygen icon theme for KDE
kde4-shared-mime-info-1.0 Handles shared MIME database under ${KDE_PREFIX}
kde4-xdg-env-1.0    Script which hooks into startkde and helps KDE pick up XDG 
kdeaccessibility-4.5.5 Accessibility applications for KDE4
kdeadmin-4.5.5_1    KDE Admin applications
kdeartwork-4.5.5_1  KDE Artworks Themes
kdebase-3.5.10_7    Basic applications for the KDE system
kdebase-4.5.5       Basic applications for the KDE system
kdebase-kompmgr-3.5.10_3 Utility needed to enable XComposite support in KDE
kdebase-runtime-4.5.5 Basic applications for the KDE system
kdebase-workspace-4.5.5_1 Basic applications for the KDE system
kdebindings-smoke-4.5.5_1 SMOKE bindings for Qt/KDE
kdeedu-4.5.5        Collection of entertaining, educational programs for KDE
kdegames-4.5.5      Games for the KDE integrated X11 desktop
kdegraphics-4.5.5   Graphics utilities for the KDE4 integrated X11 desktop
kdehier-1.0_11      Utility port which installs a hierarchy of shared KDE direc
kdehier4-1.0.6      Utility port that creates hierarchy of shared KDE4 director
kdelibs-3.5.10_6    Base set of libraries needed by KDE programs
kdelibs-4.5.5       Base set of libraries needed by KDE programs
kdemultimedia-4.5.5_1 KDE Multimedia applications
kdenetwork-4.5.5_2  KDE Network applications
kdepim-4.4.9_2      Libraries for KDE-PIM applications
kdepim-runtime-4.4.9_1 Libraries for KDE-PIM applications
kdepimlibs-4.5.5_2  Libraries for KDE-PIM applications
kdeplasma-addons-4.5.5_1 Extra plasmoids for KDE4
kdesdk-4.5.5_1      KDE Software Development Kit
kdetoys-4.5.5_1     Collection of entertaining programs for KDE
kdeutils-4.5.5_2    Utilities for the KDE4 integrated X11 Desktop
kdeutils-printer-applet-4.5.5_1 Printer system tray utility for KDE4
kdewebdev-4.5.5_1   Comprehensive html/website development environment
py26-kdebindings-kde-4.5.5_1 Python bindings for KDE
py26-kdebindings-pykdeuic4-4.5.5_1 An enhanced version of pyuic4
ruby18-kdebindings-4.5.5_1 Ruby bindings for Qt/KDE
system-config-printer-kde-4.5.5_1 KDE4 frontend for system-config-printer
```


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 6, 2011)

Please run:

`$ pkg_info kdelibs-3\*`


----------



## razixx (Mar 6, 2011)

Here you go 

```
bluebox# pkg_info kde-libs\*
pkg_info: can't find package 'kde-libs*' installed or in a file!
bluebox# pkg_info kdelibs-3\*
Information for kdelibs-3.5.10_6:

Comment:
Base set of libraries needed by KDE programs


Required by:
compiz-0.8.4_6
compiz-plugins-extra-0.8.4_3
compiz-plugins-main-0.8.4_3
kdebase-3.5.10_7
kdebase-kompmgr-3.5.10_3


Description:
This is the base set of libraries needed by KDE programs.

WWW: http://www.kde.org/

--AlanE <kde@freebsd.org>
```


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 7, 2011)

If you don't care about KDE 3 you may disable option KDE in x11-wm/compiz. Then rebuild compiz, compiz-plugins-extra and compiz-plugins-main, and check again with pkg_info. If kdebase*3 are the only things left, you can uninstall them and kdelibs 3.


----------



## razixx (Mar 7, 2011)

Great thanks, that helped lots


----------

